# IDEAS on how to get rid of this GUY



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

hi guys....

i know i already posted "some" threads on this guy










1st THREAT that he gave me:










LATEST:










and here's the thing that he signed up for:










 * he just doesn't stop there! maybe he needs MORE MONEY...u should go together with people along the streets with card saying " NO MONEY, SPARE SOME CHANGE " *

GOD BLESS * LARRY HOYT * GOD SPEED i hope you know what you're doing and you still have ur CONSCIENCE and just think what KARMA really means ....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would got the police with this . You have a good case and you never know with people these days and what they will do.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As suggested before, please contact the police regarding this as a forum we can't enforce the law, however this has been reported to the mod team again regarding the hostility of this individual.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i would go to the police too its not right for him to be threatening you like that, looks like a crackhead imo


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with everyone else and contact the police and see what they say, they are your best resource.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

As others have said, contact the police and document all communication with him and received from him.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow talk about no class . threatning why doesent he just build the stupid cage instead of scamming . i tell ya if he threatend me he would be meating mr.slugger from kentucky .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> wow talk about no class . threatning why doesent he just build the stupid cage instead of scamming . i tell ya if he threatend me he would be meating mr.slugger from kentucky .


lol no kidding... for someone who talks so tough he looks pretty mousy 
like the yappy chihuahua that thinks its a rottie.. talk like that to the wrong person and hes gonna end up in the hospital after someone rides him down the stairs like a sled, face first


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very tasteless to say the least. Especially threatening a woman.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

forum not meant for open debates regarding this stuff, i think you got your answer anyway. Believe me when i say i am sympathetic but these threads lead no where good especially when both parties get involved in the same thread. Closed..

Shawn


----------

